
Classical (and Faux) Glories of New York - allthebest
https://kirkcenter.org/reviews/classical-and-faux-glories-of-new-york/
======
jclem
I had the pleasure of getting married in one of these structures: The 113
year-old Grecian Shelter [1] in Prospect Park.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grecian_Shelter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grecian_Shelter)

